# Anyone heard about Wonder Dust to stop leaking tumors?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cassie tumor is drainage a bloody, smelly liquid. She is antibiotics, but I been searching the internet and found this information. The vet has her in Antibiotic. Should I Use this Wonder Dust to stop the leaking? 

oozing and bleeding lipoma.... - Page 3 - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't say that I would use it but if you do use it, dont' cover it with a bandage and do not let the dog lick it. 

Someone mentioned here that gold bond might help a bit

Wonder dust for dog's wound?

Maybe cornstarch?

It is probably good for it to drain though. I would ask your vet.


----------

